# No tail and short wings



## joellesbudgies (Jun 23, 2016)

Heyy, 

I have this budgie named Puck, and he's 1 year old but doesn't have a tail and his wings are too short to fly. Is there any chance those feathers will grow? Here are some pictures of him:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Unfortunately, your budgie has French moult. The typical signs of this condition are the lack of primary flight feathers and the main tail feathers.
Your Puck seems to have more of an advanced stage. 
While there is no definite cure for French moult, you can try to improve your budgie's feather condition by having him on a special diet rich in vitamins and protein.
This is something that you should be advised by your avian vet specialist, so that you can work on a special diet plan for your budgie.

From the photos I see you have him in an aviary. Budgies with French moult should not be used for breeding, as this virus can very easily be passed onto the chicks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz.
Poor little Puck has French Molt. 

I would remove him from the aviary and cage him separately.
You can give him ramps and ladders in a low wide cage to help him move around. The 30"L x 18" W x 18" H white finch cage by Prevue Hendryx would be a good choice.

Here is a thread with information on French Molt for you.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...french-molt-diagnosis-prevention-control.html*


----------



## joellesbudgies (Jun 23, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *I agree with aluz.
> Poor little Puck has French Molt.
> 
> 
> ...


 Why should I cage him separately? Can the other birds get it too because of him? I mean aluz said it could be transferred to chicks but can it be transferred too if he just walks around? It wasn't my intention to breed with him, but I thought he might get lonely when I put him away.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Unless your flock has built an immunity to French moult from being exposed to it, you run the chances of your other budgies being carriers while not visually be showing the signs of the virus.
If they happen to be carriers and shed the virus by breeding time, your chicks can be affected by French moult.

To be on the safe side, I would move Puck to a cage and choose a partner he gets along well with (can be a male you will be retiring from your future breeding plans). Then I would throw away all nest boxes and do a thorough wash and disinfection of the whole aviary, wait at least 6 months (or till next breeding season) and get new nest boxes when it's time to breed.


----------

